# Breathless Agony Ride



## singlespeedbuss

http://www.cyclingpros.com/onyx.htm

Anyone do this ride yet or planning to do this in May? If so how was the ride?:idea:


----------



## BunnV

I'm glad you posted this! 

I haven't done this one but I did the "Mulholland Challenge" put on by the same people. It was BRUTAL but awesome if you know what I mean. I highly recommend it. :thumbsup:


----------



## ejr13

I would love to set it as a goal....more to your question here is Padraig's report on the 2010 ride- http://redkiteprayer.com/?p=2488


----------



## singlespeedbuss

Sounds like I better ramp up my training.


----------



## gtran1502

I think this was the hardest of the King of the mountains challenge.

GT


----------



## BunnV

The Mulholland Challenge was pretty hard. I did the Death Ride in Northern Ca. It was even more difficult. The profile of Breathless Agony looks harder than the Death Ride! I hope not...... :nonod:


----------



## singlespeedbuss

Added running to my cycling, hope it helps. These rides sound wonderfully painful.


----------



## endo verendo

I did Breathless Agony this year and for the most part it's easy. Unfortunately there's the small part 70 miles in that comes in the form of the 30 mile climb up to 8500'. The last 5 miles will leave you both breathless and in agony. Good times.


----------



## 1stmh

I have all 3 rides in the King of the Mountains series, and live in the Redlands area, so I have ridden breathless and parts of breathless many times. Breathless is hard because the climb to Oak Glen will wear you out before you start the main climb. The main climb is never really steep or very hard at any point, but it is consistently up for 30-40 miles, so it wears you down. It is a hard ride. Mulholland is harder in my opinion because it is so steep in many parts. Both are excellent, hard and challenging rides. Weather can play a big part in how good the ride is too, as both can be very hot or cold. If it is cold and windy during breathless (very possible) then it can be very hard too.


----------



## lesper4

This is my goal for next year, 10k in one ride. What does one suggest for training for this ride. I have done 6k a number of times and can hold my own on centuries. Shall i just throw in GMR and maybe Angeles Crest Highway a bunch of times? Just a bunch of mountain climbing?


----------



## El Literato Loco

How rideable Is Angeles Crest? Is there a good time to ride it, & what are some good start/stop places? I was thinking of shooting out there over the next couple weeks (I ride in west LA) and parking at the "base" of the climb in La Canada where the houses end and just going from there for 15-20 miles in, then turning around.


----------



## lesper4

having never ride it i have heard it is still clsoed to cars so most anytime is a good time. in the summer there are i guess nto too many water spots but in the winter you might be OK with less intake.


----------



## BunnV

I'm glad to hear that Mulholland Challenge is harder than Breathless Agony...
BA LOOKS harder on the profile!


----------



## mtrider05

El Literato Loco said:


> How rideable Is Angeles Crest? Is there a good time to ride it, & what are some good start/stop places? I was thinking of shooting out there over the next couple weeks (I ride in west LA) and parking at the "base" of the climb in La Canada where the houses end and just going from there for 15-20 miles in, then turning around.


It's awesome, freshly paved the entire and no traffic. Be advised portions are normally closed most of the winter because they don't plow it until spring. Not sure how far Newcomb's Ranch is from the LA side but coming from say Wrightwood or the base of Mt. Baden Powell it's 65 and 50 miles out and back respectively. It's really good climbing training, you're either climbing or descending and the altitude only helps you improve.


----------



## the omegaman

El Literato Loco said:


> How rideable Is Angeles Crest? Is there a good time to ride it, & what are some good start/stop places? I was thinking of shooting out there over the next couple weeks (I ride in west LA) and parking at the "base" of the climb in La Canada where the houses end and just going from there for 15-20 miles in, then turning around.


I rode down Angeles Crest to La Canada back in mid-September after coming up the 39. The Crest was closed and pretty chewed up with Grand Canyon sized chunks taken out of it by Caltrans. They are doing major renovations up there, and I don't feel it would be worth your time. Being based in W-LA You should take advantage of the SaMo mountain range. If you are looking for some nice sustained climbing take PCH North to Yerba Buena, climb up( I believe the longest sustained climb in the SaMo Mountains) and be rewarded with a nice little descent down Little Sycamore Canyon. Proceed back down to PCH via Mulholland or Decker or Encinal, head South down PCH, climb up Latigo to Mulholland, take a right to Stunt Rd. Climb Stunt to top take left at Saddle Peak to Fernwood to southbound Topanga back to PCH. I guarantee you'll be in the pain cave.


Nice little climb chart:

http://www.sundancecycles.com/rides/climbchart.php


----------



## El Literato Loco

Awesome. Thanks, all!


----------



## mtrider05

Registration is open for the heartbreak hundred ( http://www.planetultra.com/HB100/index.html ) something to motivate my winter training I think.


----------



## Cni2i

Just SICK!  The King of the Mountain Challenge sounds totally brutal. Man, it must be satisfying to finally earn that KOTM jersey.

Personally, I have yet to enter any of the three challenges....BUT definitely something to aspire to and train for....maybe 2012.


----------



## ejr13

> Registration is open for the heartbreak hundred ( http://www.planetultra.com/HB100/index.html ) something to motivate my winter training I think.


This would be good training for it being a few weeks before. It is is a metric century with 6,600' of climbing http://www.avenueoftheoaks.com/ I have done it twice, mostly up and down - really beautiful area.


----------



## singlespeedbuss

That looks like a dandy.


----------



## lesper4

I am aiming for Breathless in 2011 and maybe KOM in 2012 as well. Ave of the Oaks is deffinitly tempting for this year, easy distance warm up elevation for Breathless. I have never down that one before.


----------



## balatoe

I have been thinking about doing the Breathless Agony next year. I have a question. What gear combination did you use to do the BA ride? I current have standard crankset (53x39) and 12-27 cassette on my bike and I was wondering if I should put a compact crankset on my bike for this event. 

For reference, I rode from Redlands to Oak Glen this past October with my cycling club and climbed about 4500' in about 30 miles. I did it with standard crankset and although leaving me almost breathless at the top, but it was manageable.


----------



## lesper4

Here is some info taken from the website: http://www.cyclingpros.com/onyx.htm#q7 I as hopeing to use my 30/39/50 with a 12-27

_7. What gearing do you recommend?
Unless you are a very strong climber, we recommend a 39x25 or 39x27 for the Oak Glen Climb. This climb is one of the toughest on the Redlands Bicycle Classic, an event that attracts professional teams from around the world. You will climb 1,690 Feet in 4.8 Miles for an Average Grade of 6.7%!! There are some pieces that are over 11.4% which will leave you Breathless for sure so bring your climbing gears!!

In addition, the 3 and 4 Pass Options present some significant climbs -- the 4 Pass Option includes nearly 12,000 Feet of Climbing by the time you get to Onyx Summit at Mile 75!!

Of course, Robert Kahler has a motto: "If you don't have a 27, you won't use it!!" _


----------



## balatoe

Thanks for the info. I think I will train with the standard crankset and see how it goes. If I don't think I can hack it, then I can always put the compact on.


----------



## ptfmb71

I have done both the Mulholland Challenge and the Breathless Agony....I found the MC a bit harder than the BA but the Vision Quest was much harder than both

The BA is a great ride and great climb (if you like to climb)...it sells out fast


----------



## Cni2i

Spoke to a cyclist the other day that did the Breathless Agony on a SINGLE speed  He said it kicked his butt, but wasn't as bad as what was advertised. He lives in the Lake Arrowhead area, and does a lot of climbing.


----------



## balatoe

I have decided to do the BA ride next year. To train for this ride, I have decided to sign myself up to the torture clinic. http://www.cyclingpros.com/Torture.htm
This will be the Christmas present to myself. Yeah, I am paying someone to torture me. LoL!

For those of you who want to sign up for the BA ride next year. The registration starts January 10th at 8pm.


----------



## lesper4

Mucho Denero but if they have ladies in the class that is a plus! I have the 10th on my calendar, I wonder if i have to stay up to 12 to register and make sure i get in? 

My training will be GMR, Mt Baldy and Ageles Cest Hghway (as far as weather permits)80 miles a week (1 day). I plan to have a CAM until the date.


----------



## balatoe

Yeah, it's not cheap. Besides the training, I will be doing my endurance training on Saturdays (50+ miles). I will also be riding Tour de Palm Springs in February and Solvang Century in March. Is anyone doing any of these centuries?


----------



## BunnV

Cni2i said:


> Spoke to a cyclist the other day that did the Breathless Agony on a SINGLE speed  He said it kicked his butt, but wasn't as bad as what was advertised. He lives in the Lake Arrowhead area, and does a lot of climbing.


I saw a single speed at the Death Ride....I thought it was insane


----------



## Cni2i

BunnV said:


> I saw a single speed at the Death Ride....I thought it was insane


Now, if he had a 53/11 gearing....then bow down


----------



## lesper4

i am doing palm springs not sure about solvang, never done it before. I tend to ride all the events if i can get there in a day i.e. drive out the morning of. solvang is a little far


----------



## BunnV

I've done Solvang 4 times. It's a (mostly) beautiful ride. It's worth doing if you can.


----------



## ejr13

Would it be a bad idea to do the http://www.avenueoftheoaks.com/files/Metric_Century_Elevation.pdfthe weekend before? 6000+ in a metric century then super easy spinning & rest leading up to BA? BTW, if BA is too much for you I really recommend the Ave of the Oaks.


----------



## balatoe

Thanks for the info. I will have to see if I can fit that into my calendar. I have mapped out a local ride near my house where I can achieve about 5000' of climb with 56 miles. The problem with this ride is that the climbs are steep, but not long enough for BA. :cryin:


----------



## ejr13

The same weekend *.L'Étape du California*
If you can do one you can do the other. 

Name of the Event: L'Étape du California
Date of Event: Saturday, May 7th, 2011
Route: Claremont to Mt. Baldy

Event Description: 
L'Étape du California provides serious recreational cyclists the opportunity to ride a complete stage of the Amgen Tour of California - and the most challenging stage of the 2011 race at that. Riders will cover the same route as the professionals on Stage 7 of the Amgen Tour of California, from the City of Claremont to the Mt Baldy Ski Area. The route is breathtaking in its beauty and difficulty, covering some of the most famous and iconic sections of road in the San Gabriel Mountains: Glendora Mountain Road, Glendora Ridge Road, and the sharp "beyond category" switchbacks up to the Mt Baldy Ski Area. By the time riders return to their cars or homes in Claremont, they will have climbed close to 10,000 vertical feet and ridden close to 100 miles. While extremely challenging and requiring a high level of fitness and mental toughness, there will be ample support to help athletes see if they have what it takes to ride the route of the Amgen Tour of California.

Details of the route will be available in January.

For more information and to register please visit www.letapeducalifornia.com


----------



## lesper4

That is in my backyard, I may ride that as a trainign ride once I see the route. But you dont get the jersey with Death. Kind of pricy. Thanks for the link though.


----------

